# Aerosols?



## Zerocon (12 Jul 2011)

You guys with open-top aquariums, do you use deodorant/air freshener in the same room?
 What effect can this have if it seeps into your water....


----------



## Alastair (12 Jul 2011)

i wouldnt use any any tyrp of aerosol around an open top tank, theres allsorts of nasties in them that will certainly have an ill effect on the tanks inhabitants.  i have a lid on my tank now but have just ordered a luminaire so ill not even be using my fabric freshener on my sofas when that comes. not worth the risk


----------



## Piece-of-fish (12 Jul 2011)

Yep, its a no no with open tanks especially with shrimp.


----------



## sanj (12 Jul 2011)

Zerocon said:
			
		

> You guys with open-top aquariums, do you use deodorant/air freshener in the same room?
> What effect can this have if it seeps into your water....



Nope, I dont even fart in my room.


----------



## mrjackdempsey (12 Jul 2011)

sanj said:
			
		

> Zerocon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What self control


----------



## howanic (12 Jul 2011)

Oh, I never thought of that. 

My flat is open plan kitchen and living room so there is all sorts wafting around. Just thinking off the top of my head, I've sprayed polish, hair spray, deodorant, perfume and airfreshener. 

Better be more careful from now on.


----------

